# Smoked Chicken Wings (Buffalo style) *QVIEW



## kryinggame (May 25, 2012)

Tonight, my better half and I made smoked wings based upon S2K9K's variation of buffalo style wings. All I can say is, Honey Hush!

Them wings are superb. What I forgot to do was, after injecting the wings with the creole butter/hot sauce, I should have rubbed the wings with the sauce. And, I should have used more Tony C. But my baby loved them, so that's what's more important.

I smoked these bad boys at 275 degrees for 2 hours and then on the grill to crisp them up. Then I sprinkled some brown sugar, kosher salt and butter on some fresh corn and some grilled potatoes.

Below are pics of those suculent wings (also, I need to learn how to take better pictures).

Big shout out to S2K2K and thank you all!


----------



## jrod62 (May 25, 2012)

Wings look great ! 
Might have to add them to the weekend smoke list .


----------



## so ms smoker (May 25, 2012)

Your wings look great!  I think S2K2K has started a new trend. I tried his idea with legs and it was awesome!

Mike


----------



## s2k9k (May 25, 2012)

Thanks guys! You are too kind! All I did was throw something together and now it seems to be a hit.

Kryinggame, when I inject them I throw them all in a big pan and inject over top of them so all the runoff gets all over them and I give them a shot out of the injector once in awhile so I don't forget to sauce the outside (yes, I forgot to do it once too). Brown sugar on corn...hmmmm...never thought of that but it sure sounds good, thinks that's on the list for Memorial Day! Thanks!!


----------



## bigtrain74 (May 25, 2012)

Those baby red's are fantastic!


----------



## scarbelly (May 25, 2012)

Looks like they came out great and they are on my list to do soon


----------

